# Ceiling... What to do with it ???



## odonnks (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm working on a theater room that has a exposed joist ceiling. It's in my basement and has no ambient light, (no windows). 

The ceiling has no lights and I want to black it out.
Will dyed black burlap black it out or is burlap too open?

Thinking of the same behind the projection screen. I think it would work well there as I'll paint the exposed concrete wall flat black.

Thank you for any feed back and Merry Christmas !


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

I bet it would work fine. You would have to have some really bright light down there for enough to filter through the burlap, reflect off the joists, and then make its way back through the burlap. Maybe you'll want a double layer at the places you have the burlap tight against the joists, like where you staple it.

But as a guy that likes sound, I do recommend you hang a lot of stuff on those concrete walls so as to reduce the echo that would be bouncing around otherwise. 

And happy new year!


----------



## odonnks (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks, I thought it might. It sure would make the install easier.

I do plan to cover the concrete with something to reduce sound reflection.

Thanks again


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Paint the bottom of the joist black and then fix the burlap to the joists. You would only see through the burlap if there was light coming through the joist cavity. 

You may want to use fire rated burlap. If there ever was a fire in your basement, untreated burlap would be a good accelerant, especially if draped over the entire ceiling.


----------

